# WIFI adapter -- media disconnected..



## onenessboy (Apr 3, 2010)

Dear All,

Can you please help me out..

Actually I am not able to connect wifi network on my vista laptop. found many thread on this forums..applied still and not solved..

symptoms and trails made by me:

1. wifi switch is on.
2. router detecting wireless nework are availabe , when i connect to with secure code...it says...not connect -- wifi association failed due to unknown reason

3. i dont have any problem with wired connection..everythig working fine...
4.resetted the modem with setting again..still same issue...
5. got exhausted..i completely reformated my system and installed fresh vista again....STILL SAME PROBLE 
6.ipconfig shows "media disconnected " for wlan card... (wifi swith is on..it show blue light..that means its on )
7.ipconfig show values for ether card..alone
8.tried..reseting router netshxxxxx..etc...but still no luck
9.tried with open security (without security) still same issue...
10.even checked device manager, under which..lan adpter shwoing working fine.. no X marks...there.
11.networ sharing centere --- > wirless neworks ---> rightclik..it is enable only..

can you pls somebody help me please..i am strugglin with this problem for last 15 days...

Best regards
asp


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

Verify that all these services are running and started from Control Panel =>Admin Tools =>Services

•	COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) 
•	Computer Browser 
•	DHCP Client 
•	DNS Client 
•	Network Connections 
•	Network Location Awareness 
•	Remote Procedure Call (RPC) 
•	Server 
•	TCP/IP Netbios helper 
•	Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only) 
•	WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista wireless configurations only) 
•	Workstation 

Also, please provide an ipconfig /all that shows the wireless connections.
Click on Start => in Quick search and type the word cmd on the blank field. From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen or Command prompt then choose Select All and Paste the results here.


----------



## JimBoCol (Apr 5, 2010)

In the old days, when I was at my peak, We had modems that would behave like what you describe. We refered to this as a handshake failure.

Pleaes tell me, are you able to ping your router at all?

What kind of adapter do you have in your Laptop? Is it built in, or is it a PCMICA card?

Your WAP codes are case sensitive, are you abosolutely sure you are putting them in exatly like the router wants them? I struggled for 6 days one time over a capital letter in my WAP key. I felt so dumb then, and still do now when I admit it 

If you have a PCMICA card, do you have another laptop,. or a freind's laptop that you can test it in? I have had defective cards brand new out of the box before.

if it is a notebook adapter, I have also run across defective PCMICIA Slots too.

I hope this helps.


----------



## mel1934 (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't know how to check all those things JimBoCol


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*mel1934* please start and create your own Thread.

Thank you.


----------

